
What Makes Tom Hanks Look Like Tom Hanks [Paper] - apetresc
http://grail.cs.washington.edu/projects/3DPersona/
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10694676](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10694676)

